# touring to zurich 1st timers.,, help !!!!!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hello to all here in the forum . 

me and my wife have been travellers now for about 3-4 years now , 2 years in a caravan , to much for my ticker , out of puff these days , so to lesson the burden we became instant motorhome fanatic,s .

i have family in switzerland , and have never met them we have only talked by phone and now skype , wonders of the world ,.
we have been asked to travel to zurich with some friends of ours , and none of us have ever travelled this far . have been to france ect, 
but to travel all this way , nervous to say the least . but not afraid in the least . you can only get lost  .
we have 2 weeks to do it in , we will travel this coming october 3rd, 
08. 
their must be some awsome sights to see along the ways .
can i ask with all the wealth of travel information here by surely i think veterans .
we wish to travel from wales , to harwich and get a crossing to zee brugge i think . travel i think germany france spain austria , what route would you take and is it possible we want take a bit of time to see what is to see . beauty and all , mountains rivers . 
and make our way down to zurich , seeing some extremely lovely sights and good shopping for the ladies and a few beers for the boys ,. good camp site , cheap but cheerful , i did get myself the ASCI campsite giude . cost £15.00 with the DVD, have been told to get also aires ? is this of any use , it will be october ?. 
also i am member of the caravan camping club / and M.T.C. . please tell me how would one go about arranging this all we are travelling in the hymer s660 mercedes . 
so mileage / fuel/ camp stays /food / ect, ect, 
so we would love your input . i have thought of probably a couple of things ,  .
could any one suggest a route , or how to make a plan . 

my wife feels a little :roll: . 
also how would i go about internet :? i am wi-fi but complete novice .

thank you all , hope you can start me up . 
bye for now , keep on travelling ,. denton


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Zurich*

Hello

First thing to do is not to worry. I have quite a lot of experience driving overseas, yet not a great deal in taking the motorhome. Before I went on my first motorhome trip, I posted a similar thread and one good piece of advice given was along the lines of "makes sure you have all the correct paperwork, as other things like a forgotten kettle can easily be sorted out en route."

In respect of routes and mileages, where do you live in the UK? Are you within spitting distance of Dover or is it a full day jaunt to get there?

If I was going to Zurich tomorrow, based on 300 miles approx to Dover from where I am, I would go the following route.

Day 1 - to Dover/Calais and spend the night either on Calais docks or at the aire at Calais.

Day 2 - take on some cheap diesel in France and head off towards Dunkerque, then Lille and towards Belgium, passing Tounai, Mons, Charleroi, Arlon and stay a night in Luxembourg. Mileage approx 250 from Calais. Fill up with very cheap diesel in Luxembourg.

Day 3 - Luxembourg towards Metz in France, then follow signs on the A4 motorway for Strasbourg, then the A35 to Colmar and Mulhouse, You will see signs for Basle and it is here where you enter Switzerland. As soon as you are over the border, Zurich is signposted. Miles from Luxembourg to Zurich is about 250.

There are many variants of the route. The route above will see you paying some French tolls. I can re write that for you to loose the toll sections, or search the forum for my routing to Italy.

You could also leave the UK on day 1 and drive to Ramsgate. Park overnight at Ramsgate docks - within the terminal - and take the early crossing to Ostend. From Ostend you simply head for Brussels and then Luxembourg. Slightly less driving than from Calais too.

In my younger days I would have gone as far as Luxembourg on day 1, but two years later I am too old for all that rushng about.

You will also need a Swiss motorway toll sticker. There are two types depending on the weight of your van.

Let us know if we can help further.

Russell


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi,

I used the route described by Russell last summer. It's easy to follow and fast with most of the french tolls missed, which is a bonus when you drive a tag axle van. We stayed at camping kockelscheuer in Luxembourg for an overnight break, nice site with easy access to your route the next day. 
Web Site for the campsite is below. There is really nothing to worry about I've travelled extensivley across Europe with and without the van and always found it great fun. Just make sure your van is servicable.

Kim

http://www.camp-kockelscheuer.lu


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Luxembourg*

Kim

Thanks for the link to the Luxembourg camp site.

Would you say the site was easy to find?

Russell


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Russell,

I use a nav kit in the van and it put us straight into the site. It is only a few kilometres from the autoroute, which is why I picked it. Easy in ,easy out. 
Pleasant site with a leisure centre next door. Upstairs in the centre is a very nice restaurant. Handy, when you've just finished the drive from Calais. 

Kim


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I have used the same route and found it a good one and reasonably stress free. 
We will be using it again in June, at least as far as the German border near Strasbourg, so appreciated the link to the camp site as well.
Another option is to turn left at Lille and go into Belgium and turn right at Namur and go down through the Ardenne and into Luxenbourg that way. To my way of thinking this is a prettier route if slightly slower (but not by much---slower that is :roll: ).
We found Zurich to be one of the easier cities to drive in partly, I suspect, because the traffic was so slow moving.
I guess Basle was about the worst bit as the border crossing is in the city but that was still relatively easy with good signposting.

Enjoy the trip


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Basle*

Hi

The soundbound border crossing at Basle is a lot easier now. The new tunnels etc are open.

Northbound, there are two options but both are very clearly sign posted.

Russell


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Basle*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The soundbound border crossing at Basle is a lot easier now. The new tunnels etc are open.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russel, you may have solved merctoby's problem but you have now set me one. :? Just thinking about route planning has made me think about alternatives for our own journey and if Basle is now easier I have to consider for myself whether or not Basle, Zurich, Innesbruck and Salzburg would be a good 'high' route to Vienna as opposed to the low one via Munich. :roll: 
Mind you, if that's the worst decision I have to make this year........


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I can endorse the suggestion of stopping over at Kockelscheur, a very well laid out, clean site which is not a rip off.

Also as in my reply to the Three Valley post call in Colmar (see post).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Basle*

Hi

What weight is your van? If you are less than 3500kg, I would go Basle, Zurich, Innsbruck. If you are over 3500kg you will need a Go Box to travel on the Austrian motorways - and as you can see from the info here, it is not cheap, to say the least.

Austrian tolls

I wonder what the policy would be if your log book shows your weight as 3500 kg. Does the toll apply or is it only if the weight is 3501 and above?

Russell


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Basle*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> What weight is your van? If you are less than 3500kg, I would go Basle, Zurich, Innsbruck. If you are over 3500kg you will need a Go Box to travel on the Austrian motorways - and as you can see from the info here, it is not cheap, to say the least.
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought you might say that. Well, I think it will have to go to a full board meeting so that she can make my mind up. I'm not normally allowed to do these things unsupervised.
Our van is plated 3500kgs. I seen to remember from somewhere that it is still the vignette at that point. We have not been to Austria since the Go-box came in so don't really know.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Basle*



Rapide561 said:


> I wonder what the policy would be if your log book shows your weight as 3500 kg. Does the toll apply or is it only if the weight is 3501 and above?


Hi,

up to (and including) 3500 kg MAM it is vignette. 3501 kg or more and you need a Go-Box.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Basle*



cronkle said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


One of the advantages of being single is that I do not have to attend board meetings! Maybe you could go one way and back the other?

Russell


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*zurich 1st time ? what is a ?*

rusell !

thank you for the route much obliged , i would like to say my weight is laden 4500kgs . logged , but unladen weight is not logged , i assume from this , it is 3500kgs, 
you mention swiss motorway toll by weight tickets? and the mention of go-box,s . what are these ? . 
and the tolls are these expensive have heard lot,s about these from all sorts of people ,
can you say is their such a thing as a sat -nav that is spot on reliable like . tomtom ? 
have thought about carrieing parts with me in case of breakdown !!
basic things fan belt bulbs , ect, 
my hymer S660 is the mercedes, 410. 1990- model you will have seen plenty of these around . 
the route it looks really great , and simple , but you all make it sound like a trip to the pub :lol: .
i have to try and think of hospitals ect, :? i have a heart complaint . and the wife worries too much . 
on the route you have given me russel how many days travel is their would you say down , 3-4 days would you say ? 
would like to see italy ROME and some mountain top to look out to see some stunning scenery breathtaking stuff !. is it best to just travel back along the way you come on your 1st trip or can you come home a different way . or is it just safer to take 1 trip at a time lol!.
can you use a laptop wi-fi, and how does this work , am i asking to much at a time .

just ignore the best of it please russel and all of those i have thanked this evening . all this stuff is a lot to take in for my wife but she feels a lot better reading all your input here , glad some one could calm her down for me .
is the fuel much cheaper over lux, brus, 
thank you all , have a great life and and many safe journeys in your lives . 
denton.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Firstly, let me reassure you that the two countries that you would be travelling down through have some of the best medical services in the world and various friends who have had cause to use them say that they are better than Britain by a long way. Be on the safe side and check with your doctor and tell him what you will be driving. Also, many people find that driving on Continental roads is far less stressful than driving in Britain!
Secondly, it is a bit more than a trip to the pub. My local is fifty yards away  
The route down is one that I would normally take two days to do after leaving Calais but three, four or more would not be unreasonable if you wanted to take your time , see some sights and soak it all up a bit.
My van is under the 3500kg mark so I don't have any experience of Go boxes and the like for your size van but try the link that came up in the previous thread. Also, I don't use WiFi so I'll leave that for someone else to say about.
Spare light bulbs are a must legally in both countries if I remember correctly but if not they are a sensible precaution as are fluorescent waistcoats for anyone getting out of a vehicle on a motorway. I'm fairly sure the jackets are mandatory. Warning triangles are also a must. I routinely carry two as some countries require it. 
As regards other areas to visit just remember, these vans are designed to meet the needs of people who move on if and when they feel like it. I would suggest that you do just that as you and your wife get more confidence.
And yes, fuel is cheapest in Luxembourg.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: zurich 1st time ? what is a ?*



merctoby said:


> thank you for the route much obliged , i would like to say my weight is laden 4500kgs . logged , but unladen weight is not logged , i assume from this , it is 3500kgs,
> you mention swiss motorway toll by weight tickets? and the mention of go-box,s . what are these ?


Hi,

the actual laden or unladen weight does not matter here. For the motorway tolls in Switzerland and Austria only the _Maximum Allowed Weight_ counts. Nothing else.

If this is up to (and including) 3500 kg, then you need a vignette, a sticker for the windscreen. (Separate stickers for Austria and Switzerland, of course...). If MAW is 3501 kg or higher, then regulations are different:

In Switzerland you have to pay the HGV-toll, for all roads. Not only motorways! However, as the HGV-toll ("Schwerverkehrsabgabe") is paid per day, it can for occasional travel be even cheaper than the vignette which is always paid per year.

In Austria you need a so-called "Go-Box", which is an electronic device to be placed under the windscreen. The Go-Box can be charged with a certain amount of money which is then deducted (at considerable speed...  ) while you drive over the motorways. Other than in Switzerland the Go-Box is however only needed on motorways.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hello

As your motorhome is over a certain weight, you need a different type of toll pass. If you PM me with your name and address, I shall send you a blank one. You can then take your time to look at it etc and call me nearer the time to fill it in.

Baiscally, for motorhomes over 3500 kg, the motorway toll chage is 3.25 SFR (Swiss francs) per day. The minimum charge is 25 SFR.

In September I obtained a toll pass and choose the option where I could use the Swiss motorway network on 10 (ten) separate days. These 10 days are to be completed within 12 months of buying the permit. This costs 32.50 SFR. Each time you use the motorway, you simply fill out a box for the date. There are ten such boxes.

I have just posted an entry about the Austrian toll system. The costs are quite high, more so if you are a TAG axle.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: zurich 1st time ? what is a ?*



merctoby said:


> can you say is their such a thing as a sat -nav that is spot on reliable like . tomtom ?
> .


There's no such thing as a 100% accurate sat nav Denton but, used with that in mind, they are wonderful devices and we would not be without our Tom Tom 700. They are especially useful through towns and cities and when you are suddenly confronted with a Road Closed sign and have to divert.

We don't tend to plan long term but travel from day to day. If we like a place we stay, if not we move on. We tend to settle down over a drink in the evening with an AA European road atlas and look for somewhere a reasonable distance on for next day. We practically never go above 150 miles in one hop. Then we look for an aire or campsite that ticks the boxes - close to the sites etc- and set up TT to take us to the door. If we finish up somewhere else, it doesn't matter.

I always keep in mind a picture of the route so that we have some reassurance that the road signs and what TT says are in agreement. We also keep the road atlas open at the right page and have local maps for when we get there.

We like to arrive at a site in the early afternoon but bear in mind that many continental sites close down over lunchtime and the office does not re-open until about 2pm. We can then do some site seeing and relax. We factor in many 2 or 3 days stops on the way so we are not constantly on the move.

Remember both of you that this is a holiday and you are using it to relax. If you get uptight about meeting schedules and sticking to a plan or getting lost then you will not enjoy it as much as if you simply bumble around, eat and sleep well and take each day as it comes.

I agree totally about the European health system. You need have no fears on that front. Take a copy of your prescriptions with you and spare glasses if you wear them. You will find pharmacists very highly trained and helpful and they usually speak English.

Enjoy !!

G

PS Have you got your EHICs ( Old E111) ? And Travel insurance ?

http://www.ehicard.org/?gclid=CI-m4MLDiZECFQxKQgodHVpQGg


----------

